

Ask HN: How many Dvorak keyboard layout users in the wild? - insky

I&#x27;m wondering if a Microsoft or an Apple employee has some rough estimate of the amount of Dvorak users compared to Qwerty and other keyboard layouts?<p>It would be nice to have a list, I&#x27;m not even sure what would be at the top?  US Qwerty?<p>I&#x27;m not interested in the pros and cons of the layouts, just a rough estimate of adoption.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
auriseturaiset
The top would be Chinese.

